# Tika T3 Hunter .243



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Brother in law in IA wants a coyote gun and told me he really likes the Tika T3. He's eye-balling the .243, because he also might go out of state for deer. I discussed the merits of the 250 vs. .223, but talked him out of a .270 just for coyotes. He might go with the .243.

* I am not familiar with Tika/Sako's. Does anyone have experience with Tika's...thumbs up or thumbs down?*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

hes gonna love that TIKKA T3

i have one in .270,stainless and wood combo

i dont use it for yotes,thats what my AR is for


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I hear nothing but good about Tikka. No personal experience as I like make the low cost guns shoot well and spend my excess on reloading and optics.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a Tikka 243 and love it. It's one of the better shooting rifles that I own. It's accurate. I would recommend it.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep, own Beretta shotguns and have wanted a Tikka for a while now. Great investment, them Italians now how to make the best shotguns and the rifles are up there too.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a Remington, Browning, Ithaca kind of guy myself, but thanks for the feedback. I've passed it onto him.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

I got my old man a T3 in .270 for Father's Day and he has been really pleased with it. One of my good friends got a T3 in .204 and never leaves home without it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

4Cody4 said:


> I got my old man a T3 in .270 for Father's Day and he has been really pleased with it.


now thats a good son


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought the old lady a T3 in .243... Great shooting gun!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Will be headed out this week to see my brother-in-law. Told him to talk to me before he has plans of becoming a professional wolfer. I told him shooting coyotes is easy, getting the shot is challenging. He told me "paper" before "pelt". I'm sure we'll be headed to the range. Thanks for the feedback. I always know where I can get good advice.


----------

